# Just bought Pioneer Elite VSX 54TX and have no remote??? Help



## spooled951 (Apr 7, 2009)

okay so i just picked this amp up and i dont have the original remote. If i buy a universal logitech will i be able to program it without have the original pioneer remote?
thanks your help is appreciated.
Chris


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try ReplacementRemotes.com. If you don't have any luck there, you can probably eBay one - do a "saved search" to get e-mail notification when someone puts the one you're looking for up for sale.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

spooled951 said:


> okay so i just picked this amp up and i dont have the original remote. If i buy a universal logitech will i be able to program it without have the original pioneer remote?
> thanks your help is appreciated.
> Chris


Logitech has a very good database of equipment. I had a loaner 54 for about 2 months while I was waiting for my 74 and I'm pretty sure it was on the Logitech database. I think you are quite safe going the logitech root. I only rarely use my original remote now, for setup and some things which are just a little easier. Once you get the logitech you can perform all the functions of the 54 remote with the logitech. 

If you wanted to be 100% certain you could email or go to logitechs help section and I bet you could confirm that they do indeed support that receiver. Or you could just go ahead and purchase the harmony remote from a store with a good return policy.


----------

